# VAC PIA/EIA



## bigcletus (7 Jan 2015)

I'm a "hybrid" vet client, pension act and NVC.  I receive a small Exceptional Incapacity Allowance from them.  Is there a bar from me also getting a PIA ???

Thanks


----------



## blackberet17 (7 Jan 2015)

In your case, you got EIA first. Ergo, under paragraph 83(1.1) of the NVC: "A veteran who has received or is receiving an exceptional incapacity allowance under the _Pension Act_ is not eligible to be paid a permanent impairment allowance."

But, you never know. You could always call and ask.

Pensioners must be considered for PIA before eligibility for EIA can be considered. Pensioners are usually advised to apply for both simultaneously, because eligibility for one could impact eligibility for another.

Reminder, PIA is a taxable, monthly benefit—payable for life. EIA is a tax-free monthly allowance.


----------



## bigcletus (7 Jan 2015)

Thanks...


----------



## blackberet17 (7 Jan 2015)

Sorry it's not a more positive answer. But like I said, call and inquire!


----------



## RobA (10 Jun 2015)

Hi, just wonering about the PIA, specifically the suplement.

It seems from the Ombudsman that the supplement is given to most reciepients of any grad of the PIA (something like 75% I believe).

How does the supplement work? Are we automatically considered to have applied when we apply for the PIA? Or will they expect you to come back and apply for that if you think you're eligible after you get approved for the PIA?

Thanks


----------



## Teager (10 Jun 2015)

Speak to your case manager if you have one. 



> If VAC has designated you as totally and permanently incapacitated, you may also qualify for the Permanent Impairment Allowance supplement.



http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/transition/rehabilitation/permanent-impairment-allowance


----------



## dunlop303 (16 Jun 2015)

I am struggling with these as well, I applied for PIA a while back and got a generic rejection letter.
I was confused because I thought my injuries warranted it; (PTSD, broken pelvis, traumatic brain injury from 2 IED strikes).
So I flat out requested a case manager to help me navigate the eligibility and process and was flat out told no, I could not have one.
I said I had one in the past while going the the OSI clinics / diagnosis process from a couple years ago, could I connect with her? Anndd, no.. I suppose they would rather get flooded with uncensored unadvised applications.. - Go VAC!
Submitted an application for EIA now, lets see wheat that comes out with.


----------



## Teager (16 Jun 2015)

Did you apply for PIA before the changes? If you did you may want to re-apply. The new changes haven't been put on VACs site but you might have better luck now.


----------



## blackberet17 (17 Jun 2015)

You may qualify for an Exceptional Incapacity Allowance (EIA) if you are in receipt of:
•a Disability Pension for condition(s) that total 98% or more; OR
•a Disability Pension and a Disability Award for conditions that total 98% or more; OR
•a Disability Pension and POW compensation that total 98% or more; AND
•you have an exceptional incapacity that is a result of, in whole or in part, the condition(s) for which you are receiving a disability benefit.

Disability pensions are under the _Pension Act_; Disability Awards are under the_ Canadian Forces Members and Veterans Re-establishment and Compensation Act _ (aka NVC).

If you are in receipt of Disability Award(s) ONLY, you are not eligible for EIA.

As Teager notes, there have been changes to PIA. This is what is currently posted on the site, not yet changed to reflect the Minister's announcement in this regard:

You may qualify [for PIA] if you have:
•a severe and permanent impairment for which you have received a disability benefit, and 
•a VAC-approved application for rehabilitation services.

PIA supplement

If VAC has designated you as totally and permanently incapacitated, you may also qualify for the Permanent Impairment Allowance supplement.

The Web site also mentions you can submit the application by mail if needed. I'm surprised they said flat out no to getting a CM, however...I know they're in short supply, even with the promise to hire more, but...


----------

